
Webware 100 winners announced - jcwentz
http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9728770-2.html
======
jamesbritt
Winners? It looks like some semi-random list of sites some semi-random crowd
assembled.

I mean, Silverlight for creating Web content?

This is pure WTF? 2.0

------
palish
And the winner is..!!

..Bebo? Wow.

